# Wisconsin: Important Right to Carry Legislation Scheduled for Committee Hearing This



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/ba-staff/20...legislation-scheduled-committee-hearing-week/


----------



## Mikhail (May 9, 2017)

WOW, and i thought GA had good gun laws. I hope this passes and spreads to other states.


----------

